# does miralax cause bloating?



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

the other day b/c I had surgery and was on vicoden I took dulcolax instead of miralax. now my tummy is nice and flat- it did clean me out majorly too! is the bloat from having more poop in me or the miralax- I also take milk of mag- which one causes more bloat- if its the miralax Ill up my milk of mag and cut out the miralax- I like this flat tummy thing Ive got right now but know I can't take dulcolax all the time plus I was on the can all day and night b/c I took 3!!! any expereince out there witht these two meds?


----------



## 22800 (May 11, 2006)

Any kinda of surgery will cause a major mess up of our bodies. The worst part about it is that when you take any type of pain killer besides tylenol it will make things even worse. I have had 5 laparoscopies and am about to have another two surgeries within the next year but personally know that you do need to change your routine around Especially after surgery.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes, I have horrible bloat also. it gets bad when I'm not totally cleaned out--I have incomplete evacuation--and when I'm incomplete I have a huge tummy and feel like a whale--with a baseball bat up my butt. have to wear my "big pants" with the way large elastic waistband. I also get bloated in varying degrees with mom-less when I can go completely with it and much more when I can't. miralax was the same but my insurance company won't pay for that so I don't take it any more. amitiza bloats me too.


----------

